# Your crappiest flashlight



## jzmtl (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah that's right, your crappiest, let's see them. :devil:

Here's mine, rayovac value bright, 97 cents from walmart, plus two super heavy duty from dollar store, everything brand new cost two dollars up and running.


----------



## MikeSalt (Jan 23, 2008)

I got an aluminium incandescent 2xAA flashlight from Poundland that is the worst ever. With batteries installed, the head-twist switch flickered so much when used. After I had finished playing with it, I twisted the head to 'off', or so I thought... Althought the bulb was not lit, there was a short-circuit. Next time I picked the light up, the body was hot, and there was not alot left in the batteries.

I took the head apart to find a shoddy micro-PR based bulb. The switch fell to pieces and could not be put back right. Eventually, I stripped it of the plastic and glass and sent the aluminium off for recycling. That was the first, and only flashlight I have ever thrown out.


----------



## Marduke (Jan 23, 2008)

I sacrificed my two crappiest in the name of science.... and movie stardom  

Their memory will live on forever on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aa23f_orlm8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxq9V13UyDs


----------



## tslrc (Jan 23, 2008)

Here's mine, compared to a L1D for size reference:

http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee216/steveku/103_03752.jpg

Here's a similiar past link, on 'Most Embarassing Flashlight'. I like the combo flashlight, Pez dispenser, with a compass and other stuff:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179413


----------



## jinx626 (Jan 23, 2008)

Mine is a candle under a jar with black tapes wrapped around the side so it don't look like a lantern. :nana:


----------



## Spypro (Jan 23, 2008)

An old 2D Garrity.
The beam was horrible and the runtime too...
I bought it when I was 14-15 yro.


----------



## dulridge (Jan 23, 2008)

I have several of these Rolson branded 2xAA "aluminum" (probably the "monkey metal" so famed in motorcycle engines) lights that came free with Rolson (i.e. dirt cheap Chinese quality control failures) tool kits of various sorts. On a good day they produce rather less light than a dying glow-worm while killing batteries in very short order. The bulb is massively outdone by a stock Solitaire bulb. In fact the bulbs look about the same size as solitaire bulbs. 

If I can find one I've not stomped to death I'll post pics.












The nasty blackened thing is the bulb - this has maybe seen 1 hour of battery killing use ever. Anyone who wants one in order to experience the horror is welcome - failing that, this one is for the bin which is the best place for it.


----------



## Widsith (Jan 23, 2008)

Somewhere I have a couple of cheap two-AA incandescants that I got as giveaways at a hockey game several years ago. They had the local team name and logo on the side, were fairly bright, and were made entirely of GITD plastic, which was nice because it made them very easy to find in the dark. However, within a week they started flickering because of bad battery contacts; I'd have to shake them or twist the heads back and forth to keep them shining. But since they were free, I guess they're still worth slightly more than I paid for them.


----------



## Fallingwater (Jan 23, 2008)

dulridge said:


> I have several of these Rolson branded 2xAA "aluminum" (probably the "monkey metal" so famed in motorcycle engines) lights that came free with Rolson (i.e. dirt cheap Chinese quality control failures) tool kits of various sorts. On a good day they produce rather less light than a dying glow-worm while killing batteries in very short order. The bulb is massively outdone by a stock Solitaire bulb. In fact the bulbs look about the same size as solitaire bulbs.
> 
> If I can find one I've not stomped to death I'll post pics.
> http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j282/dulridge/IMG_0552.jpg
> ...


That seems like a decent body for a LED conversion.


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 23, 2008)

bah, fallingwater beat me to it.


----------



## MikeLip (Jan 23, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> You know that light does look kinda cool, if you put in a led drop in it might be pretty decent.



I was thinking the same thing. The output was possibly bad because it looks like those poor little bulbs were getting the living crap beaten out of them. The envelopes were probably black in very short order. I bet an LED mod would make that a sort of fun light.


----------



## dulridge (Jan 23, 2008)

I've found 2 of the things. First 2 people to PM me can have one each. Happy nearly Burns night! I'm not crazy enough to expect anyone to pay for one of these and am happy to pay the postage to anywhere - just PM me if you want one. I may add that even a 3mm LED probably wouldn't fit the hole in the reflector but it'd be easily enough reamed out so first 2 addresses in my PM box can have one each.

Edit: 1 spoken for, 1 to go
Edit 2: Both now spoken for.

I really, really hope their new owners like them more than I do. Hopefully they'll post pics and beamshots, I'd love to see how much better they can be made. Not that this should be hard....


----------



## dulridge (Jan 23, 2008)

jzmtl said:


>



Mine is a lot crappier! :lolsign:


----------



## Saiga (Jan 23, 2008)

I gave away some crap-lights to nephews about the time i discovered this forum and good lights. The crappiest i have now would be a 2AA coast and a couple 3AA teknolites,which i don't really consider "crap",they're just not on par with my post-CPF aquisitions.


----------



## woodrow (Jan 23, 2008)

Riverrock 2c with an asopheric plastic lens. I was hoping I could steel the lens, but it is glued in pretty tight. It does not have a tight beam....just a wide blue moon type beam. A total waste of $20 at target.


----------



## swxb12 (Jan 23, 2008)

1xAAA Dorcy incan keychain light. Painfully weak output and a pretty much unusable beam pattern. I think it's as big as a modern 1xAA LED light too.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jan 23, 2008)

my solitaire...:devil:
if theres a really crappy beam, thats gotta be it..

Crenshaw


----------



## iSleep (Jan 23, 2008)

HMM ... Thats has got to be a handmade sheet metal flashlight ... It has a hand-polished aluminium cupcake cup as a reflector ... That was given to me like a long time ago, doubt it still exists now .


----------



## ynggrsshppr (Jan 23, 2008)

The G2 Ghettolon. Paper pamphlet body rolled into a Nitrolon head with no lens, P60 equivalent lamp assembly, and a single piece of wire to complete the circuit.


----------



## Taboot (Jan 23, 2008)

My crappiest is a 2 year old Inova X1. It is embarassingly dim especially for how well it's built and how much it cost ($20USD-ish). I have a particularly cheapy 10 year old 2xAA minimag knock off that a salesman was giving away that is at least 3 times brighter. 

I wonder if the newer ones are better...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

A 2XAA Duracell incan (krypton) that came with a Gillette Mach III and a Mag Solitaire.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

This thread is worthless without BEAMSHOTS!!!

jk!!


----------



## Culhain (Jan 23, 2008)

My crappiest flashlight is a Fenix L2T v2 which when it works has only one dim mode.


----------



## swxb12 (Jan 23, 2008)

Culhain said:


> My crappiest flashlight is a Fenix L2T v2 which when it works has only one dim mode.



Sounds like you should exercise the lifetime warranty from your dealer.


----------



## swxb12 (Jan 23, 2008)

Sweeeeet beamshot here:


----------



## Marduke (Jan 23, 2008)

Culhain said:


> My crappiest flashlight is a Fenix L2T v2 which when it works has only one dim mode.



If you don't like it, send it to me and let me suffer


----------



## nbp (Jan 24, 2008)

> Marduke said:
> 
> 
> > I sacrificed my two crappiest in the name of science.... and movie stardom
> ...


 
I saw the link on that vid for the fenix T1 crush test. Awesome and sad at the same time. I just just don't know how to feel about that one.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 24, 2008)

Went scrounging around the house and heres what I found...

Freebie pharmacy convention give away.





Freebie dental convention give away.





This last one was a give away from when my wife and I took the flashlight tour at Winchester Mystery house in 1998. It was our FIRST date!!:twothumbs


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 24, 2008)

Heres my WORST light. Its the dimmest thing in the world, and cost me ~$20 a few years ago. The light is a gray-ish Yellow hazy mess that somehow, manages to illuminate yet makes it HARDER to see.

as you can see theres a lot of crap floating around my house... LOL


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Jan 24, 2008)

The one you have with you...The least crappy, The one that isn't out as of yet.


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Maglite Solitare and Coast LED LENSER w 3 "N" cell. Both complete junk.


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 24, 2008)

the crappiest light i have ever owned was a streamlight tl-3 LED, it took 3 cr123 lithium batteries and had a luxeon V emitter, i hated it, i still cant figured out what it did with all that energy of those batteries, it didnt get hot, it didnt run that long, and it most definately was not bright. im so glad i got rid of it.


----------



## jbviau (Jan 24, 2008)

Love that Ghettolon!

My crappiest is (or was) an Inova microlight that would turn itself on literally every time I took my keychain out of my pocket. Must have been static electricity like someone suggested a long time ago in some old thread. When the battery finally died a few days ago I grinned inside, knowing that I could finally take it off the keychain without any objections from my wife.


----------



## stevoman (Jan 24, 2008)

Beamshots:






(fake chinese shake light on left, lenser on right)


----------



## Widsith (Jan 24, 2008)

Marduke said:


> I sacrificed my two crappiest in the name of science.... and movie stardom
> 
> Their memory will live on forever on YouTube:
> 
> ...




Enjoyed the videos, but... Why did you stop so soon? I was looking forward to seeing if the full 60,000 lbs could reduce that second one to paper thickness!


----------



## MikeLip (Jan 24, 2008)

I have one of the first Streamlight twin-tasks. I bought it because I just KNEW a Streamlight was going to be a good light, based on several others I had, notably an Ultrastinger (which I still have and still think is pretty impressive).

Wow, what a disappointment. The LEDs are OK, but the incan beam is awful awful awful. Dim and blotchy. It still sits in the flashlight graveyard, with a D cell stuck in it. I have no idea why I don't just throw it away.


----------



## Isak Hawk (Jan 24, 2008)

Here it is, the laughing stock:





It' s a "Made in Jugoslavia" Varta 658 with I'd guess about 1 lumen of brown light. My old Solitaire throws better 

As you can see, it's constantly getting picked on by my good lights


----------



## GarageBoy (Jan 24, 2008)

A freebie button cell incan light


----------



## Taboot (Jan 24, 2008)

stevoman said:


> Beamshots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Great! My Inova X1 can make a bright room look like that.


----------



## Carpenter (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine?? (no pics)

They are the crappiest, but I love them. The kids each got me a plastic $1 (2)AA lights for Christmas. A bulb blew out on one of them already and rather than throwing it away, we went to the hardware store and spend $2 more on a replacement potted bulb. The batteries started to die almost immediately and I replaced them with rechargables. Probably got about $15 into these $2 lights.


----------



## Widsith (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, I always love anything my kids get me, just because it's from them. But one of the many nice things about kids is that as they get older, the presents get better. For instance, there's the new Proton Pro my (grown) son gave me for Christmas.


----------



## MikeSalt (Jan 24, 2008)

Carpenter said:


> Probably got about $15 into these $2 lights.



That is, without doubt, one of the spirits of CPF - investing more in modification than the actual value


----------



## MikeLip (Jan 24, 2008)

Widsith said:


> Yes, I always love anything my kids get me, just because it's from them. But one of the many nice things about kids is that as they get older, the presents get better. For instance, there's the new Proton Pro my (grown) son gave me for Christmas.



I dunno - I'd rather have the stuff my daughter used to make me than the stuff she now buys me  I can always buy my own flashlights.


----------



## Widsith (Jan 24, 2008)

MikeLip said:


> I dunno - I'd rather have the stuff my daughter used to make me than the stuff she now buys me  I can always buy my own flashlights.


Good point. I still have a "fishbowl" my son drew for me with crayons on a piece of heavy paper and covered in cellophane (so it would look like the fish was underwater), along with other things he and his brother made. But it shouldn't be too many more years until I have grandchildren to make things like that for me. And that nice bright new flashlight will help my aging eyes see their handicrafts better.


----------



## Fallingwater (Jan 25, 2008)

I just remembered that my crappiest light is actually a plastic incandescent penlight I was given by a relative about a gazillion years ago.
Weird thing is, it's actually sealed. The plastic parts have been fused together; it's meant as a disposable light.
Whenever I find it (no idea where it went) I'm taking it apart. I'm curious to see what cells it uses... probably carbon-zinc AAs.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Jan 25, 2008)

My crappiest lights are those I sometimes get as a bonus with some of my orders. Well...they're not really crappy persay, but they are the least exciting of my collection. I typically re-gift them to friends and relatives who think they are the coolest thing!

- Chris


----------



## violatorjf (Jan 25, 2008)

swxb12 said:


> Sweeeeet beamshot here:


 
I thought that was the Northern Lights :laughing:


----------



## nbp (Jan 26, 2008)

As a gag gift, my friend bought me a Hello Kitty flashlight. Looks just like this one linked below, but it's bigger, a 2AA light. Hey, it works just as well as my minimag! :sick2:


http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlight_view.cfm?item_number=RA00007


----------



## march.brown (Jan 15, 2010)

Just found this thread, so I didn't need to start another.

In the UK, we have a shop called Poundland where "surprise , surprise" everything costs one pound ... I saw a torch for £1 and thought that it looks OK for a pound even if it doesn't work too well ... It would do for the Bathroom or other non-essential areas ... The name on the plastic packaging says "Tool Box Aluminium Torch" and it says Bright LED light , Impact resistant , Water resistant , Quality guaranteed ... It has an address of "PO Box 13657 , Birmingham , B2 2FQ.

So I bought this aluminium LED torch that is 170mm long and the body is 13.5mm wide and the head is 21mm across ... The reflector is plain and the torch has a tail pushbutton ... It uses three AAA batteries and comes with a wriststrap ... It did not come with batteries which was a bit of a shame ... It weighs 69.2 grams complete with three of my AAA Hybrios.

It works ... However being fairly narrow, the ON/OFF tailswitch is very awkward for anyone with a fat thumb ... You have to sort of push hard with the thumb nail to operate the switch, so I don't think the Grandchildren will be able to use it ... I was amazed that it worked so well for £1 ... You could put cheap Alkalines in it and just use it till the batteries died ... You could even throw it away then, if you wanted ... This would be the first disposable LED torch in the world.

I don't know how they can make a torch like this to sell at one pound ... The manufacturer has to make a profit, it has to be transported to the UK, The Wholesaler has to make a profit and so does the retailer ... So, I don't know how it's done.

I have to put it in as my crappiest torch, but it does work and at £1 plus 3AAA batteries it couldn't get any cheaper.

Has anyone else had the urge to pay £1 for a torch from Poundland ?
.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Here is my short story. We had 1 good shakelight in the house. It was actually very bright and GOOD> I lost it. I then go to replace it online with 3 others.Thinking I was all set again,the lights arrived and they were horrible Dim , Blue, junky.

That sent me on a mission to get something better.My search led me here and to the start of my "flash O haulic" disease.Actually,Im very thankful now for those crappy replacement shakers.


----------



## 1holegrouper (Jan 15, 2010)

_Over sized image removed_


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Jan 15, 2010)

Got this as a stocking stuffer this year - I actually do use this thing as a bedside light though (but it's not the only one standing by either!). It's a twist powered light, one minute of twisting for 20 minutes runtime. Probably around 8 lumens or so at the most, but it's got a pure "small wall" of light with no hotspot whatsoever. It's actually pretty nice for middle of the night bathroom trips.


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 15, 2010)

Not a true "flashlight", but in terms of output, this is the worst, and I had paid about $40 for it. Nonetheless, it did serve its purpose well, but nowadays, it just sits on my desk with two Duraloops in it. :candle:

http://www.kriana.com/shop/images/10


----------



## Zeva (Jan 15, 2010)

I really dislike my Ultrafire C3 it doesnt work like 90% of the time i need to tighten the barrels to make it turn on!


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 15, 2010)

Three AAA 1 Watt led Torch.:thumbsdow:thumbsdow:thumbsdow


----------



## Magic Matt (Jan 15, 2010)

Silverline 2D Watchman's Torch (bought at the local Spar convenience store)

Same as this, but black.
http://www.lamats.co.uk/acatalog/Silverline_2D_WATCHMAN_TORCH_635949.html

The latch on/off switch has a safety-lockout system which requires you to simultaneously press the switch to on and slap the body of the torch a few times.

It features an automatic dimming control, that reacts to movement, to give you the most distracting fluctuation in the light levels possible.

It's about 1 lumen output on fresh batteries (2 x D). If you hit it a few times you can get it up to about 20 lumens, but it will randomly fluctuate and end up around 2 lumens.

It features a spare bulb in the tail cap so that once you get so angry with it you smash it to the ground and break the bulb, you can replace it with the one in the tailcap (which you'll then find doesn't work).

Somehow, it manages to eat batteries at an alarming rate - I don't understand how it's possible for two fresh alkaline 2D cells to last about 3 hours at such a low light output.


I'm using the body as a donor to make a P7 based LED flashlight. This will make use of it's only single redeeming feature - it has a body similar to a Maglite, and feels nice to hold. It should make a good first conversion for a complete n00b.


----------



## Mik (Jan 15, 2010)

This is my worst flashlight. I bought this years ago from some online store, without knowing anything about what I was getting into. It's the size of a 3D mag, but the output is horrible. Probably 8000K color temperature, narrow and weak beam, maybe 5 lumen on good batteries.

















The ceiling beam shots are a Surefire E2DL vs. LED cluster beast.


E2DL on low setting 5 lumen (left) LED cluster beast (right)






Surefire on high (left) ...... Yes, the LED cluster beast is still turned on..





I will give the old beast some credit in that A: the batteries last a long, long time (as they should) and B: It still works.


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 15, 2010)

We've got a couple 1xAA Duracell branded incans that I think came with a pack of batteries.

A Mag solitaire looks good in comparison.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok, here are most of my super crappy lights, first row on the right, a pathetic wall charger, that never charged, and when it did it’s battery life could only be measured in seconds “sacrificed to my pellet rifle, and throw in parts bin”. Next up is the middle is one of many $1 Sr. Melts a Lots. I often throw my ROP low bulbs into these lights and use them until their reflector and lens can no longer take the heat. On the left is a even crappier $1 light, I had two, the first disintegrated when I opened it, the second I actually lubed up with Nyogel for buttery smooth threads, along with a 10mm LED and 2x L92 lithium AAs it resides in my B.O.B. makes a nice flood light, but stock it was horrid:duh2:! In the back are the King and Queen of crappy lights “the *Mega Cardboard Kryptonite-ECD*, and the *The Cardboard Hexagon Box Light*. Most people on here already know their story, not only the crudest lights ever made but some of the most impressive:devil:!


----------



## Benson (Jan 15, 2010)

dulridge said:


> I have several of these Rolson branded 2xAA "aluminum" (probably the "monkey metal" so famed in motorcycle engines) lights that came free with Rolson (i.e. dirt cheap Chinese quality control failures) tool kits of various sorts. On a good day they produce rather less light than a dying glow-worm while killing batteries in very short order. The bulb is massively outdone by a stock Solitaire bulb. In fact the bulbs look about the same size as solitaire bulbs.



Oh, yeah, a guy I work with has the same light but branded by Great Neck. Isn't it amazing how bad it can be? But yeah, I bet it makes a quite decent LED host, for the price. Too bad I got here late!


----------



## Kindle (Jan 16, 2010)

The ubiquitous Mag Solitaire.

I'd go to the dollar store plastic 2D cheapie before the Solitaire.


----------



## The Dane (Jan 16, 2010)

The left one is a Peli MityLite 2AAA and the right is a No Name (incert name for used food here) Brand 2AA light.
The right one has a twisty head for On/Off and the head slides @2cm forward and it shifts to lantern mode.

PS beamshots are at 10cm~4" in order to capture some light at all! For luminus referense one of the small light stick intended for fishing lures.











They are to remind me that good lights are not to be taken for granted!
Like letting the old banger sit there for a day and use public transport instead. For the rest of the year i'll appresiate a lot more


----------



## LowFlux (Jan 16, 2010)

Brinkmann Rebel LED. I bought it years ago when LED flashlights were in their infancy. Mine still works (I've read about others having switch failures), but puts out a weak hot spot.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 16, 2010)

The Dane said:


> The left one is a Peli MityLite 2AAA and the right is a No Name (incert name for used food here) Brand 2AA light.
> The right one has a twisty head for On/Off and the head slides @2cm forward and it shifts to lantern mode.
> 
> PS beamshots are at 10cm~4" in order to capture some light at all! For luminus referense one of the small light stick intended for fishing lures.
> ...


----------



## subneural (Jan 16, 2010)

I would have to say my crappiest flashlight is my old 2xAA incandescent mag lite. It spends more time as a "toy" for my kids than anything else.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 17, 2010)

I think my crappiest light is a yellow squeeze dynamo incandescent light. This thing has an ugly yellow beam. You have to squeeze a black part that extends from the handle to produce light and it can pinch your skin as you use it. It has no on/off switch. It doesn't need one. It doesn't need one because it has no power storage. No battery and no capacitor. You squeeze it and it lights up for about 3 seconds. Also, the action of squeezing it makes the beam move all over the place for those 3 seconds so it's practically useless for all tasks. You can continue squeezing it for more than a few seconds of light, but the beam moves around too much to make it useful for anything.


----------



## Burson (Jan 17, 2010)

Dorcy 2 D battery incandescent.:thumbsdow


----------



## R.ticle One (Jan 17, 2010)

Just about every 6V Canadian Tire one that's ever been in this house (with one exception of a yellow lantern style one; 2 no name Maglight imitations; and these old, awful incan models, name unknown, that had electrical prongs to plug into a wall outlet to recharge.

I really got tired of there never being a working light around.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Jan 17, 2010)

*Behold....the Mighty Shia Tao........*

*



*

*And it's awesome Lead-Ion batts*
*



*


----------



## AOBRICK (Jan 17, 2010)

I think the pelican mighty lite wins the award...high expectations low output, price is ten dollars plus.


----------



## Morelite (Jan 17, 2010)

Fenix P1D


----------



## AusKipper (Jan 17, 2010)

Gerber Tracer Headlight for me.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 17, 2010)

I guess my mini-mag 2AA.


----------



## Illum (Jan 17, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> Freebie dental convention give away.



I missed those lights, it was my first keychain light too...


----------



## Kindle (Jan 17, 2010)

RAGE CAGE said:


> *Behold....the Mighty Shia Tao.......*.



He said your "crappiest" flashlight, not your awesomest flashlight.


----------



## Apollo Cree (Jan 17, 2010)

RAGE CAGE said:


> *Behold....the Mighty Shia Tao........*
> 
> 
> 
> * And the it's awesome Lead-Ion batts*



OK, I gots to axe you. 

What is the Mighty Shia Tao? We need details. That light needs its own thread. 

And "LEAD-ion" batteries? 

And why haven't you modded it and replaced all those LED's with Cree LEDs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2010)

A no-name 3AAA multiple 5mm LED light with a side reverse action switch, on the upside it's aluminium & will hold a P60 module :thumbsup:

FWIW it's relatively bright, well brighter than a stock mini-maglight


----------



## brianch (Jan 18, 2010)

My "crappiest" light is my MTE 2 mode P7-C light. It's great for the first 2 minutes then output drops to poop. I rarely use that light. Its sort of the light that gets beat around in my house. My keychain lights are more useful then that light.


----------



## march.brown (Jan 18, 2010)

subneural said:


> I would have to say my crappiest flashlight is my old 2xAA incandescent mag lite. It spends more time as a "toy" for my kids than anything else.


 
Strangely enough, my very old "ex South Wales Police" Maglite 2C is also having a new lease of life as a kiddy toy ... I now use convertors for my AA NiMh's and it keeps the four-year-old boy happy for ages ... Thank God for rechargeables.
.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jan 18, 2010)

Mine is a 3 x alkaline button cell 1 Nichia led keychain light. On brand new batteries it's got about 85% the light of the E01 for about 10 minutes before the output goes down the toilet. The rubber button cover is gone so if I actually want to use it I need something like a pen to jam into the light to make contact with the button and make it come on. For some reason I just can't throw it away.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Jan 18, 2010)

Kindle said:


> He said your "crappiest" flashlight, not your awesomest flashlight.


 
OH- IO......check out this thread for more gut busting top secret details!


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Jan 18, 2010)

Old incans i never use. In use, the dx 70 cent piggy. As crappy as it is, its still usually the only thing i find in one of my pockets when i need light


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jan 21, 2010)

Apollo Cree said:


> What is the Mighty Shia Tao? We need details. That light needs its own thread.



I believe that I might have discovered what planet the Mighty Shia Tao came from before it crash landed on the good Planet CPF...

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1205

Is that a flashlight or a shower head...or both? 

Whatever the source for the flashlight, it's *record setting!* :twothumbs


----------



## Magic Matt (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes, it probably holds the record for the biggest waist of a set of AAs since the invention of the Leave Me Alone Box.


----------



## souptree (Jan 21, 2010)

Maybe this one. But I do love it. Note the o-ring popping out of the head. This was a gift to my Maglite collection from another CPFer, which makes it all the more treasured.


----------



## Cataract (Jan 22, 2010)

Rayovac miner's headlamp. Xenon bulb is a lot dimmer than a mini mag, has more rings than that 20 year old 2D grocery store flashlight and a 5-10 degree wide completely dark spot dead-center in the beam. I have not a clue why I bought that, while I already had much better lights, like a L2D for instance. I must have gone insane from not ordering lights for more than 2 months I guess.....


----------



## Apollo Cree (Jan 22, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> I believe that I might have discovered what planet the Mighty Shia Tao came from before it crash landed on the good Planet CPF...
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1205
> 
> ...




Now, if you could replace all 128 LEDs with a nice Cree XR-E or simlilar. And a car battery for power...


----------



## RA40 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm not counting the giveaway stuff I've got from various trade shows, only lights I've bought. Mag AA with Nite Ize drop in. For little piddly stuff, I thought this marginally passable. Last night during the power outage, the Dorcy 1XAAA killed it.


----------



## divechief (Jan 22, 2010)

OK, I have a M*G 61, an ROP, a few Fenix and 4 sevens lights amongst others always at hand, but the Mag AA that you mentioned is a VERY useful tool for a specialized application. Somewhere I acquired a light fiber extension that slips over the reflector. It is about 8 inches long and it puts a pin point of light 1/8" diameter about 8" away from the light. It has turned into the best tool in the world for some of the internal machinery inspections that I have to do in my job.

I don't need it often, but if I ever lost it, I would search high and low for a replacement.

and as for my worst light? probably a plastic eveready 2D issued at work.



RA40 said:


> Mag AA with Nite Ize drop in. For little piddly stuff, I thought this marginally passable. Last night during the power outage, the Dorcy 1XAAA killed it.


----------



## Mik (Jan 22, 2010)

divechief said:


> OK, I have a M*G 61, an ROP, a few Fenix and 4 sevens lights amongst others always at hand, but the Mag AA that you mentioned is a VERY useful tool for a specialized application. Somewhere I acquired a light fiber extension that slips over the reflector. It is about 8 inches long and it puts a pin point of light 1/8" diameter about 8" away from the light. It has turned into the best tool in the world for some of the internal machinery inspections that I have to do in my job.
> 
> I don't need it often, but if I ever lost it, I would search high and low for a replacement.
> 
> and as for my worst light? probably a plastic eveready 2D issued at work.


 
haha the plastic Eveready flashlight is the punishment flashlight at my work. If the employee loses (or allows to get stolen) his issued Maglite, Fenix or Iron Duke, all they can get provided for free after that point is the plastic Eveready.


----------



## gsxrac (Jan 22, 2010)

Ohh man uhhh, probably my "army navy" [email protected] lookalike. If I still had any of them I would have to say one of those $4 wally world "spotlights" that uses the huge 9V batteries that cost more than the light itself and have about a 20 minute runtime.


----------



## thedeske (Jan 23, 2010)

WOW, there's some pretty good 'CRAP' here. I can't compete. You guys are keeping your CRAP?!

After I started buying a few Fenix lights, my Mag 3D and it's copper tops were CRAP, but it still looks better than some of the CRAP here 

If only I had my 2D plastic POS that froze from leaking Copper Tops (really crappy batteries) It was 10 bucks and a real POCrap!!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 23, 2010)

Damn! There's so much crap here I can small this thread from a mile away! LOL


----------



## DM51 (Jan 24, 2010)

This thread is fun. All true flashaholics should keep at least one really crappy light for the following reasons:

1. To lend to people you don't like, or who always break things, or never give them back.

2. To use in a Flashaholic vs. Joe Public contest. We all know Joe never has a flashlight on him, so we need one to let him use that he'll understand and think is OK, so we can then completely blow him away.


----------



## thedeske (Jan 24, 2010)

DM51 said:


> This thread is fun. All true flashaholics should keep at least one really crappy light for the following reasons:
> 
> 1. To lend to people you don't like, or who always break things, or never give them back.
> 
> 2. To use in a Flashaholic vs. Joe Public contest. We all know Joe never has a flashlight on him, so we need one to let him use that he'll understand and think is OK, so we can then completely blow him away.



BING!


----------



## Light Sabre (Jan 24, 2010)

My crappiest flashlight is the Energizer LED 2 AAA penlight sold at Target and Walmart for $6-7. It has a plastic part that has the switch attached to it, and it screws into the main body. The flashlight doesn't take being dropped very well. I dropped one (at work, tile on concrete floor) and the plastic part broke and the light was not fixable. I bought a 2nd one. I'm a lot more careful about dropping this one. I RTV'd the plastic part to the body. The RTV will give when you need to change the batteries about once a year. I have 2 layers of heatshrink on the outside of the light between the switch and the main body for additional strength. So far it has been wonderful. I use this flashlight to get into tight places on the machines I build at work. The old Streamlight Stylus would be a better alternative, but work doesn't provide AAAA's, only AAA's. I have 3 flashlights that I use at work, each for various tasks.


----------



## KBobAries (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't own any crappy lights but in the past it was something by Inova. It was several years ago so I don't remember which model. It wasn't working properly so I called Inova expecting to receive some help. Instead I got the most unpleasant customer service rep I've ever experienced. 

I took the light back to the store and got a refund vowing to never again own an Inova product. Ever.

It's a paltry amount to some but I've over $1K in flashlights and accessories and will be spending more. Lady? You've lost a lot of money since that day and will continue to lose much more. I'm no longer upset by what happened that day. On the contrary, I'm happy because I've lost count of the number of people to whom I've related the above and consequently driven them away from your firm.

Dan


----------



## Kindle (Jan 24, 2010)

DM51 said:


> 2. To use in a Flashaholic vs. Joe Public contest. We all know Joe never has a flashlight on him, so we need one to let him use that he'll understand and think is OK, so we can then completely blow him away.



Except not even Joe Public thinks the solitaire is 'OK'.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jan 27, 2010)

I have late breaking, mind blowing news here for this thread.

The Mighty Shia Tao's 128 LED record has been broken! 

Take a look at this new record holder:

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200395695_200395695

Behold the new record that all flashlight manufacturers are now shooting for...

236 LEDs

Oh yeah bay-bee!


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 27, 2010)

> Only $49.99


Wonderfully craptastic!


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd post a pic of it, but I set my M6 next to it last night, and it was gone in the morning (not the M6)...I figure it got eaten for breakfast???:thinking:
.......
......
.....
....
...
..
.
Actually, it's a little wannabe rayovac swivel head from the dollar store my step daughter got me for Christmas one year (bless her heart)...but, I keep it up in my closet, although she thinks I probably trashed it years ago...ahhh, the little things...the bulb was a christmas tree light (literally), so I swapped it out for a red 5mm so I could use it (in case all 23 of my SF's and 50 other lights broke...)


----------



## american lockpicker (Jan 28, 2010)

My crappiest light is a LED Lenser penlight it started out working fine but now its very unreliable.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 28, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> I have late breaking, mind blowing news here for this thread.
> 
> The Mighty Shia Tao's 128 LED record has been broken!
> 
> ...


Don't worry, Shi-Tiao-II is coming up... With 300x 10mm LEDs! It's going to be the Shi-T!!


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jan 28, 2010)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Don't worry, Shi-Tiao-II is coming up... With 300x 10mm LEDs! It's going to be the Shi-T!!


 
ROTFLMAO!!


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Jan 28, 2010)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Don't worry, Shi-Tiao-II is coming up... With 300x 10mm LEDs! It's going to be the Shi-T!!


 

lol....don't tell anyone...but I have my R&D department hard at work testing a next generation Mighty SAR Mil Spec Shi-Tiao 2.0. 600.
It is VERY high tech and I dare not leak the specs..............
lets just say once activated...it is expected to break all cameras within a 12 block radius unles they are shielded in faraday cages......


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jan 28, 2010)

To think that the entire SHOT show, where flashlight manufacturers announce all their ground breaking accomplishments in the world of illumination, just came and went this month and yet not *one* single mention of this new 236 LED world record smashing LED accomplishment was made. The media *must* be made aware of these world altering accomplishments!

What were they doing there at the SHOT show anyway, just wasting everyone's time showing off the fancy vendor booths?


----------



## old4570 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## wingnut86 (Jan 29, 2010)

It's a toss up.

Either my Fenix TK20, or my MTE SSC P7.

The Fenix because it's LOUD and annoying. And the MTE because the QC was horrible. Bad machining, and it has been a "3.5" die emitter since day one.

I value my incan MiniMag and plastic 2D Ray-O-Vac more than these two!


----------



## BackStage (Jan 29, 2010)

Sadly my 1st run Pelican M6 is currently my crappiest light. It's the original with a bleak runtime and finicky tail cap. You know the one. Can't really lock it out without totally exposing the O-ring, three shades of black and purple anodizing, mediocre throw by today's standards.

Yet I keep it gassed up and ready because it looks cool with years of scarification on the body. As a testament it lasted through many years of rock n roll touring and rigging. Boy it sure is crappy though!


----------



## Bigdazz19 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ultrafire c3 by far unless I count my very old Maglite solitaire but the Maglite was state of the art when I bought it, Ha Ha.


----------



## sqchram (Feb 8, 2010)

A door giveaway gift that my parents received at a benefit dinner and gave me years ago. Its stamped 'Browning' but its basically like the Pelican Versabrite knockoff. Its a 2xAA shirt-clip incandescent style light with a bending head. You twist the head to turn it on, and the light is dim. Once its on, it starts to dim more after about 30 seconds and I would need to constantly turn it off to let it 'breathe' then turn it back on. It would be useful at around 1-2 feet, and I used it for years working and maintaining my car and motorcycle in a dim parking garage and it was hell.

It was the reason I came here to research a new light.


----------



## sqchram (Feb 8, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> I have late breaking, mind blowing news here for this thread.
> 
> The Mighty Shia Tao's 128 LED record has been broken!
> 
> ...


 
PURCHASED! ...and mailed out to selfbuilt.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 8, 2010)

sqchram said:


> PURCHASED! ...and mailed out to selfbuilt.


LOL !! Looking forward to his review!


----------



## Magic Matt (Feb 8, 2010)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Don't worry, Shi-Tiao-II is coming up... With 300x 10mm LEDs! It's going to be the Shi-T!!



Also available in a Titanium finish (aka extra shiny coated plastic) as the _Shi-Ti-II LED Arty Fahkt signature edition_.


----------



## Illum (Feb 8, 2010)

hey, theres nothing wrong with 10mm LEDs, just don't drive them over 20ma


----------



## ma_sha1 (Feb 8, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> I have late breaking, mind blowing news here for this thread.
> 
> The Mighty Shia Tao's 128 LED record has been broken!
> 
> ...




That's nothing, check out the custom 500 LED Extreme Flashlight code named: The Bazooka

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkkU0UO3sek


----------



## Magic Matt (Feb 8, 2010)

Illum said:


> hey, theres nothing wrong with 10mm LEDs



Would you like me to call a doctor?


----------



## sqchram (Feb 8, 2010)

Magic Matt said:


> Also available in a Titanium finish (aka extra shiny coated plastic) as the _Shi-Ti-II LED Arty Fahkt signature edition_.


 
Oh man  had to read that a few times over and over with an accent


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Feb 8, 2010)

sqchram said:


> PURCHASED! ...and mailed out to selfbuilt.



Holy cow, I never thought that anyone would read that I posted before and actually say "I gotta have one of those!" 

Please Selfbuilt, if you're reading this, post a review of the new LED record holder after you get it. We need more shower head light reviews on CPF! 

I saw that Youtube video on that guy's 500 LED light. Ugh...

Number of LEDs - 500.

Number of heat sinks - 0.

Nice!


----------



## crossliner67 (Oct 25, 2010)

This is a China made lighter w/ led light. So huge you could clobber someone w/ this thing and it emits 4" flames :nana:





:naughty:


----------



## Brian321 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a few of these dollar lights, I gave one to my brother and he thinks its the coolest thing ever. :duh2:

Brian


----------



## crossliner67 (Oct 25, 2010)

crossliner67 said:


> This is a China made lighter w/ led light. So huge you could clobber someone w/ this thing and it emits 4" flames :nana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the light is bright enough for finding fallen coins inside your car hehe.


----------



## Ishango (Oct 25, 2010)

My crappiest light at the moment is my Maglite Solitaire. It's nearly 18 years old or so and puts out a measly amount of light.

Though I still love it, it was my favorite dim reading light for years.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 25, 2010)

I need to re-buy that $1 flashlight I started with. 

Metal thinner than a coke can. I know, I modded it - I put a screwdriver thru it to drill a hole to tie a string to hang it. (hmm, the seeds have been planted for many more mods down the road eh?) 

I need to somehow find a way to gut it, replace it with a Pelican 3854-HIGH bulb and two 26500 IMRs........


----------



## ryaxnb (Oct 25, 2010)

Here is my crappiest... even it is decent for low output for a very long time off of three AA batteries.
Flashlight Pic
The head of said flashlight
Its 4 lightly driven LEDs in a square formation in front of a small reflector that focuses the light into a general floody formation. A terribly uneven and weird beam, but better than many 5mm flashlights, and excellent at flood with some throw as well. It has one centre hotspot, a slightly less bright spill, 4 corner hotspots in the spill where each led has its own slight "hotspot", which looks really odd. 
It runs off of 3 AA batteries, and lasts a long *** time of gradually declining direct-drive output. I would estimate about 15-35 hours to 20% output off of alkalines. It is very small for a 3AA flshlight, only a tiny bit longer than a 2AA Maglite.
The finickiest part is the switch, which has lost its rubber top, and does not always connect unless you push it in firmly. It works OK tho.
Edit: As far as brightness, it starts out at about 4-6 lumens; about half that of a brand new 2AA Krypton light with fresh batteries. As it goes down in batteries, it gradually declines to around 1 lumen.... slowly. it should easily be at 25% the output of a minimag with fresh batteries 15 hours in. Whereas a minimag or other 2AA Krypton light starts at about 12 lumens, drops within a half hour to 5 lumens, and runs the rest of the run at 2-4 lumens, this light runs starts at about 6 lumens, drops slowly to around 3 lumens over a few hours, and then slowly decreases to nothing over an incredibly long period of time. Its far more useful then the MiniMag, despite being a crap flashlight (and nowhere near as durable as the minimag)


----------



## e1sbaer (Oct 25, 2010)

I have one light that is like a boomerang. When I give it away, it soon comes back. We're talking about an ultrafire c3 one mode.


----------



## Notsure Fire (Oct 25, 2010)

One of those 9 5mm LED 3xAAA ones.


----------



## Granville (Oct 25, 2010)

I think the reigning champ is the 9 led 3AAA black aluminum light. :fail:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2010)

Granville said:


> I think the reigning champ is the 9 led 3AAA black aluminum light. :fail:



You presume too much  :nana:

2 Cell plastic "dollar store" flashlights are the epitome of junk flashlights because it's the common standard across the world, at least the multi-led 3AAA puts out a decent quantity of usable light and some versions are quite popular aka the Dorcy 41-424* series :thumbsup:


----------



## qwertyydude (Oct 27, 2010)

It's got about as much output as a Minimag 2AA but is 2D in size. It's not tough, not bright, and not reliable but I still wouldn't part with it.


----------



## jax (Oct 27, 2010)

this thread is still going? awesome!!!
crappiest light ever..hmmmm,thats a tough one
but a few days ago i stuck a maglite bulb on a 9volt battery,and was not impressed with the lux/spill..does this count?


----------



## Jash (Oct 27, 2010)

Granville said:


> I think the reigning champ is the 9 led 3AAA black aluminum light. :fail:



And somehow you end up with one even though you know they're crap.


----------



## Kindle (Oct 27, 2010)

qwertyydude said:


> It's got about as much output as a Minimag 2AA but is 2D in size. It's not tough, not bright, and not reliable but I still wouldn't part with it.



That's actually an awesome light.

You just need to update the bulb and/or overdrive it.


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 27, 2010)

Has to be these 2 and the black solitaire, both produce the same (I think) light but where I could never throw these cuties away- no problems chucking out the solitaire when the thing runs out. I've got another one with a Panda on it too somewhere. Let me know if you want pics of it (don't rush!!!)


----------



## KevinL (Oct 27, 2010)

Kindle said:


> That's actually an awesome light.
> 
> You just need to update the bulb and/or overdrive it.



Two LiFePO4's and a Pelican 3854 High and it should rip


----------



## jonblack (Oct 28, 2010)

Crenshaw said:


> my solitaire...:devil:
> if theres a really crappy beam, thats gotta be it..
> 
> Crenshaw



I have to agree. I bought a MagLite Solitaire sometime back in the 1990s. Back then a Mini Mag Lite was a great lite, at least with the people I knew. So, I bought myself a Solitaire. I had never been so disappointed with a flashlight as I was with that thing.

So, the Solitaire gets my vote as the worst flashlight I have owner.

jonblack


----------



## mgt131 (Oct 28, 2010)

maglite solitaire


----------



## Kindle (Oct 28, 2010)

jonblack said:


> I have to agree. I bought a MagLite Solitaire sometime back in the 1990s. Back then a Mini Mag Lite was a great lite, at least with the people I knew. So, I bought myself a Solitaire. I had never been so disappointed with a flashlight as I was with that thing.



That's why the Solitaire got my vote (earlier in the thread) as well

It was already considered a dog *two decades ago*.


----------



## Sailboat (Oct 29, 2010)

I love my Solitaire because I'm stupid.

I have a soft spot in my heart for all Maglites. I've been playing with them since infancy. I bought a Solitaire this week. It somehow puts out brown light. It makes turd shapes too. Truly a crappy light.

I really do love it though. In fact, I love all incans for no apparent reason other than the fact I grew up with them.

My crappiest flashlight is my AA^2. In the past month or so its average output has been exactly 0. I don't like it, so I don't use it. A light that is never used and never carried is the crappiest in my book.


----------



## daflip702 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ill post a pic of it if I can find the darn thing...
My sister(who is the biggest cheapo on the planet) thought it was the best thing ever. A chubby <$5 flashlight that has a lantern feature. She turns it on...Dimmer than my 2aa [email protected] Ok. Slide the power switch further to access lantern feature. *POP...the bulb rattles onto the dome head.Really?

Till this day, she does NOT get why I spend a fair amount on flashlights or anything that has a quality build.



Sailboat said:


> My crappiest flashlight is my *AA^2*. In the past month or so its average output has been exactly 0. I don't like it, so I don't use it. A light that is never used and never carried is the crappiest in my book.



Is this the Quark AA^2 you speak of? I thought everyone here likes them. I keep seeing them on the N00b recommendation threads. Quark, Quark, Quark. It kind of reminds me of the Finding Nemo movie with the Seagulls.."Mine,Mine,Mine" LOL

BTW I'm not trying to offend anyone...."I'm just saying" by observation.


----------



## Sailboat (Oct 29, 2010)

daflip702 said:


> Is this the Quark AA^2 you speak of? I thought everyone here likes them. I keep seeing them on the N00b recommendation threads. Quark, Quark, Quark. It kind of reminds me of the Finding Nemo movie with the Seagulls.."Mine,Mine,Mine" LOL
> 
> BTW I'm not trying to offend anyone...."I'm just saying" by observation.



Yup. Don't get me wrong. It's bright, well made, runs forever, and lots of things. But the color is sickly greenish-purple, and I don't like how floody it can be.


----------



## TITANER (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't have a crappiest still today,i like all of my flashlights.


----------



## TITANER (Oct 30, 2010)

Kingfisher said:


> Has to be these 2 and the black solitaire, both produce the same (I think) light but where I could never throw these cuties away- no problems chucking out the solitaire when the thing runs out. I've got another one with a Panda on it too somewhere. Let me know if you want pics of it (don't rush!!!)


 Looks good,what's the problem.More pics pls.


----------



## JTElectric (Oct 30, 2010)

YESSSS!!!! Finally a thread where my lights can be "in the spotlight", since lord knows they can't produce one of their own!

And without further ado....I present to you;










The duck is by far the brightest, with the best tint as well. It's also the quietest, it's quacks are much quieter than the pig or the cow. I wish they had a 2 stage momentary, or perhaps were programmable by loosening the head. Trying to fix a faucet with a cow "Mooooo......Moooooo.....Mooooo.......Moooooo"-ing in your ear as you hold down the momentary switch is a little tiring after, well any amount of time at all. I'm assuming they're nuclear powered, as I have been unable to locate a battery access point. For that reason alone, I seldom EDC any of these lights, as being trapped in an elevator for 4 days with these as my source of light would probably result in a stay at a mental hospital for people who have been stuck in an elevator for 4 days with a Duck light.

The Pig has a horribly angry blue tint, as would I if I were an LED forced to perform my duties inside of a molded plastic oinking pig. The Pig is also very very loud, it's perhaps best utilized by shining the light in someones ear as they're talking on the phone, hilarity ensues. For me anyhow. :tinfoil:


----------



## Rusty Joe (Oct 30, 2010)

The ValueBrite from Walmart, I'm thinking. hahahahaha 

Don't get me started!


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 30, 2010)

Granville said:


> I think the reigning champ is the 9 led 3AAA black aluminum light. :fail:



yep...I have 3 of them and I think one cost $40 at one time from Lowes..Husky Brand. They are dimmer than a butane lighter. Thankfully I didn't pay a dime for any of them; gift, NRA bonus, found. Trashed one trying to mod it. All three have different threads (?) Craptastic!


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 30, 2010)

I threw out my crappiest light. Don't even recall what it was.


----------



## mollett89 (Oct 30, 2010)

hmmm my crappiest light would probably be a knock off 2xaa maglight with a click cap. it puts out less light than the reminder led on my blackberry


----------



## TITANER (Oct 31, 2010)

mollett89 said:


> hmmm my crappiest light would probably be a knock off 2xaa maglight with a click cap. it puts out less light than the reminder led on my blackberry


 Wow ,it is so bad.:welcome:


----------



## JNieporte (May 13, 2011)

I wanted to resurrect this thread and hope others have new additions.

My daughter bought me this 2AA incandescent from the dollar store...





The head can also rotate 360 degrees...





And the head can pan from an anglehead light to a straight one...





It has a spring-loaded clip too!





Beam shot on the concrete basement wall at six feet...





It's the worst (in terms of quality) light I own, but I'll never part with it.


----------



## mossyoak (May 13, 2011)

Holy Swiss Army that is a sweet tattoo.


----------



## JNieporte (May 14, 2011)

mossyoak said:


> Holy Swiss Army that is a sweet tattoo.



Thanks. I have many, many tattoos (look on BladeForums) including my hands and knuckles.


----------



## cratz2 (May 15, 2011)

I have a lot of decent, usable 'cheap' lights, but I wouldn't call them crappy.

Probably the consistently worst lights I've had are the Qwest lights that came in a 3 pack a few years back... Sort of a 2xAA Minimag knockoff, but with a tail clickie.

I probably bought ten 3 packs and out of those 30 lights, ended up with maybe 12 that were actually serviceable... and about half of those needed some tweaking. I modded most of the with LEDs and whatnot.


----------



## Knuckles (May 15, 2011)

I have an UltraFire C1, a chinese knock-off of the SureFire C2.

I paid $8 for the light on eBay from a seller in Hong Kong, and when it arrived the PLASTIC lens fell out of the bezel, and the plastic bezel ring was already cross-threaded so I had to super glue it to get it back together. The switch is very loud and feels very cheap but works so far, and the o-rings are very flimsy as they shred a little bit each time I go to unscrew the tailcap or bezel. Also, the light was covered in some kind of fine black powder, probably lead since it came from China. Overall a very crappy light.

I received a brand-new SureFire C2 the same week, also from eBay, that I paid 60 dollars for. I will buy the real SureFire every day of the week.

My only other cheap light is a cheap 9-LED Garrity light that uses 3xAAA batteries. It is actually not a bad light, I keep it in my toolbox. Totally an impulse purchase but I found a use for it so it was $7 well spent.


----------



## T45 (May 15, 2011)

Here are 2 of the crappiest flashlights of the many I have owned over the years. The one on the left is a re-branded Dorcy 2AA that could be a decent light with a better switch and a reflector of SOME sort. No...no reflector, just a weak aspherical lens that can be screwed up and down for a "Adjustable Beam". Makes a decent Candlestick is why I have kept it. The one on the right I bought at a Advance Auto parts store, 8 LEDs, uses 3 AAAs in sleeve, the tube is too large even for a AA, and when you click it on the first time, the 8 LEDs turn on, next click, the Laser turns on, next click, both LEDs and Laser turn on, next click is off. I like playing with the laser  Some of the worst were those Radio Shack 4, 5, and 6 D cell units in a thin silver metal case that would rust, yellow beam, bulbs would break if you picked it up too fast. I did have a "clicker" type light I bought at sears years ago. Square body with rounded corners, bulb on the end, rubber covered clicker in the middle of the body, I saw a commercial for it once on TV. A bunch of skinny fashionable people at a party were "clicking" at each other with the light. Energizer? can't remember. The sealed battery in that thing lasted for years! Wish I had kept it for a photo for this thread!


----------



## mwb01 (May 15, 2011)

I received a package of 3 flashlights and 2 headlamps in a gift once. The pack was made by some Chinese company, and if they put a name or brand on the packaging I don't remember it. They were standard 9 LED 3xAAA lights that are pretty dim, but have decent construction except for the anodizing which scratched after a short fall on one of them. They're just sitting in a drawer somewhere until someone needs a simple light and I don't trust them with a "real" one. The headlamps had red LEDs as well as white ones so i actually used them for a while until the switch broke on one and the other got lost. All in all it was probably a good buy since they said it was very cheap.


----------



## Illum (May 15, 2011)

JTElectric said:


> I'm assuming they're nuclear powered, as I have been unable to locate a battery access point....The Pig has a....angry... LED forced to perform... duties... of... oinking.



Is there a screw around the pig's chin?
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/amart_piggy.htm


----------



## ringzero (May 15, 2011)

jzmtl said:


> Yeah that's right, your crappiest, let's see them. :devil:
> 
> Here's mine, rayovac value bright, 97 cents from walmart, plus two super heavy duty from dollar store, everything brand new cost two dollars up and running.




Sorry, but I don't consider the RV ValueBrite to be a truly crappy light. Given its low, low price the ValueBrite's performance actually exceeds what it costs.

At that price the VB is effectively a disposable light. But in my experience the VB will go on working for years if - and this is a big if - it is never dropped. One hard drop and all bets are off.

The ValueBrite has got to be one of the most ubiquitous lights ever - available at countless filling stations, convenience stores, drug stores, and supermarkets all across the USA from sea to shining sea.

The little neighborhood convenience store two blocks from my front door offers only a single model of flashlight for sale: RV ValueBrite.

By contrast, that little store's battery selection is vast: AA, AAA, C, D, and 9v batteries and they're all the "heavy duty" carbon zinc variety!

If you need an exotic battery chemistry, such as alkaline, NiMH, much less lithium, then you must try elsewhere.

.


----------



## Got Lumens? (May 16, 2011)

Hmmm,
The worst I can remeber, long since gone, was bought a Zayres store(pre-Wallmart). It had a tin body that was totally pressed out, even the threads were pressed into the (I'm guessing it was some kind of) metal. It had a red plastic head, a red plastic side switch, a red plastic bulb(PR2) holder that snapped into the coated plastic reflector and a plastic lense. You were lucky to unscrew the plastic head as the thread impressions (don't know what else to call them) were easily rounded out by the plastic if it was overtightened. It sported a drop resistance of about 2" or just enough to resist beying knocked over without falling, or change the bulb or 2D batteries. Runtime, well thats a frustrating question, were they supposed to run longer than a minute or two before shaking bumbing and banging to maintain brightness? Ironically they were being sold next to a band-aids display, which should have came with it, because you could cut anything with the edges of its rim.

Second would be the better designed AA version that sported a metal slide switch and a small ball chain to attach to keyring. Note, stopped using it as a keyring after about 5 times pulling it from pocket, and all keys went a different way. It suffered an early death, the riveted bottom stud from the switch that moved the bar came undone, should have kept it.
Both of these lights were popular back in the early 70's about 7 years prior to buying my screaming AA Mini-Mag, Solitare, ... Yes they were worse than the solitare


----------



## menoceros (Jun 14, 2011)

The first LED flashlights I bought were from Sam's club and came in a two pack. I thought they were really good until I found out that the battery carrier quickly cracked and became unusable. I found a thread that showed I could get new carriers from the importer. Called; and they sent two. One would not even slide into the tube since it was oversized.

Only good thing about these "Element" flashlights is that they introduced me to modern flashlight technology.


----------



## motherfletcher (Jun 18, 2011)

A long time ago for christmas I got one of those flashlights with a built in RADIO. Boy was I disappointed. That thing was terrible in every aspect.
It has been dismantled and thrown away since


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 18, 2011)

Somewhere I have an old Dorcy 4AA incandescent. I don't know how they did it, but the thing is practically a laser. It will throw about 100 yards, with a hotspot less than 1 foot in diameter, with absolutely no spill. I have taken the light out at night on various camping trips/hikes, and I have yet to find any practical use for it.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd say my "crappiest" is a LED Lenser I bought at Home Depot about 4 years ago. It's not really a "crappy" light but I think I paid $45 for it and it certainly doesn't live up to that price....That's crappy! BTW I bought it before I found this place and became a flashaholic.


----------



## jacktheclipper (Jun 18, 2011)

Mag Solitare modded with a cheapo 5mm red led . Even less bright than stock . Really .


----------



## ebow86 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah gotta put a vote in for the imfamous mag solitare. Cant say its the absolute worst flashlight i've used but it certainly ranks up there in the top 3. I have a $1.99 plastic Rayovac "Industrial" incan as well thats pretty gd bad.


----------



## robertrock (Jun 20, 2011)

Gerber Infinity I bought ($20) about 4 years ago, no reflector, just crap.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jun 22, 2011)

I used to have some kind of Inova that I got from Costco around March 2007. It used 2 CR123A batteries, but to my eye, it seemed like 80 lumens or so. I just returned it for full store credit. Next to that, I'd say my 3AA LifeGear - the one that has the removable body to store things inside. I bought it from Costco in a 3 pack for $9.99; I believe it's around 9 lumens.


----------



## DDaut (Jun 22, 2011)

Crenshaw said:


> my solitaire...:devil:
> if theres a really crappy beam, thats gotta be it..
> 
> Crenshaw


 

I had one of these. They are really crappy. That's no lie.


----------



## paddling_man (Jun 22, 2011)

Nebo Luma 35. Bought at a Batteries Plus checkout aisle. A plastic lens the thickness of a ziploc sandwich bag. An ugly beam. A switch whose contact is so gritty that the light fluctuates in output level as the switch pressure changes.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jun 22, 2011)

Sounds like you got one of the good ones' with "Mechanical ramping" 


paddling_man said:


> Nebo Luma 35. ... A switch whose contact is so gritty that the light fluctuates in output level as the switch pressure changes.


----------



## ClownFish801 (Jun 26, 2011)

*What is the most dissappointing flashlight you own.*

What is the most disappointing flashlight you own.


----------



## enomosiki (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: What is the most dissappointing flashlight you own.*

Xeno G42.

Great thrower marred by clunky design, funky UI and enormous weight.


----------



## Murray B (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: What is the most dissappointing flashlight you own.*

It is a hard question because if a light disappoints me I will give it away or throw it in the garbage. The most useless flashlight I own is the "Official Y2K Emergency Flashlight" made by Y2K Flashlight Co. of Tualitin Oregon. It only lights when you squeeze the handle about four times a second. This light really makes a person appreciate the dry cell.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What is the most dissappointing flashlight you own.*

The older Inova X1, the second version with Nichia flood-beam emitter. Dropped it from waist high and it died. I was able to freeze-pop it and get it back up and running, but the front glass shattered in the process.


----------



## Richub (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What is the most dissappointing flashlight you own.*

Olight M30 Triton.

My first 600+ lumen flashlight I ever bought. But the happiness didn't last long...

The PWM on low and medium is at such a low frequency, it's nauseating (to me), and using high indoors or in close range tasks means blinding yourself.
Add to this the fact that there is almost no regulation on high and you'll have a disappointing flashlight.

I threw the M30 in a closet within a couple of months, and it never came out again. $130 down the drain.


----------



## Vesper (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What is the most dissappointing flashlight you own.*

Eagletac T20C2. Tripping over strobe every other click made me want to


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What is the most dissappointing flashlight you own.*

A Fenix TK11 R5 which has the ugliest beam and an even worse donut hole; It does put out lots of light, though! I believe that this beam can be focused by installing a washer behind the reflector and this improves the light no end but how do you get the head apart?


----------



## OfficerSheepDog (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What is the most dissappointing flashlight you own.*

Thrunite Scorpion V1, Horrible everything, plastic parts, not waterproof like it claims, had to beg for parts suppose to be included, Makes a heck of a lot of noise, and the pwm is so darn low its like a strobe light. (250 pwm) 

V2 looks awesome and to their credit they did fix everything people complained about. But I will never buy another thrunite because of the experience alone. Money well wasted.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What is the most dissappointing flashlight you own.*

Got rid of all the disappointing ones - a Surefire E1L Outdoorsman with a square multicolored beam was my most disappointing purchase I think, but that's going back a bit.


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What is the most dissappointing flashlight you own.*

Not my crappiest, but my most dissappointing for what I paid and expected...that would be my maglite XML-100. Neat concept, poorly executed. Plastic lens cheaper than a pack of gum, horrible UI (which mode did I last leave this in...lemme think...no, not that one...which mode do I want it in now? wait, I can't see the markings on the back, 'cause it's dark, and I'm trying to use my flashlight...)

Time to buy a new SF...


----------



## NWLumenoob (Jun 28, 2011)

I have... a 2xAA mini maglite! It's totally dim! It's my EDC for now. It's constantly turning on in its sheath, running itself down. I wish I were kidding.

I've read enough of this site to know that's cringe-worthy.


----------



## RBR (Jun 28, 2011)

.....


----------



## BingoBongo (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello!

My crappiest Flashlight was an old UCAR Flashlight.You need one big Battery Cell,the Size was a little bigger than an 18650.The Beam was somewhat Ugly,but "State of Art" in the late 1980  .

Marc


----------



## RepProdigious (Jun 28, 2011)

My crappiest is the Ultrafire WF-008.... the whole recoil reflector looked like fun on paper but in real life there's just no use for the thing. Even the average $1 AA ebay light is more useful.


----------



## EvilOlivE (Jun 28, 2011)

I've had this big plastic handled flashlight for ever. For a long time it was the only flashlight I had so I'm glad I found this site and got myself a new one!


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jun 28, 2011)

RBR said:


> This little darling here.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR


 
Just curiuos, What type of cell and bulb did it use? 9Volt battery? PR2 screw bulb?
GL


----------



## RBR (Jun 28, 2011)

......


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jun 28, 2011)

That would definately make the flashlight hall of fame .


RBR said:


> Don´t know to be honest, found this cleaning up the attic of our side building / workshop.
> Sorry for having no better answer on this.
> Cheers
> RBR


----------



## Mad-Bassist (Jul 4, 2011)

My crappiest is a Brinkmann Rebel LED. It looks nice, but doesn't produce much light. It has Costco alkalines that are dead to everything else I own, but they shine as well as new batteries in this. It was my first LED light. Main use: lighting up my keyboard to type passwords in the dark.


----------



## geckoblink (Jul 4, 2011)

By far my worst flashlight is a 2xAA incandescent Garrity (model unknown to me and I'm okay with that  ). The rubber lanyard is nearly broken in half in one section, the rubber coating is torn near the Garrity logo on the body, the output is awful, there are white spots on the reflector probably because the basement was flooded a few years ago, and getting it to turn on is a feat comparable to winning the lottery. It took me about fifteen minutes clicking it on and off to get the stars to align so that I could take a picture of it.


----------



## Napalm (Jul 4, 2011)

RBR said:


> This little darling here.


 
Steampunk! :huh:

nap.


----------



## Richub (Jul 18, 2011)

I found a Gigalite G17 while rummaging through a bag of stored goodies today. I honestly thought I'd thrown it away a long time ago.





It runs on 2 AA batteries, features nine 5 mm LEDs which give it a nice purple beam :green:, and is so dim, my Fenix E05 outshines it with ease...


----------



## DM51 (Jul 18, 2011)

Richub said:


> It features nine 5 mm LEDs which give it a nice purple beam :green:


 
:laughing:


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 18, 2011)

*Giga*lite?

"Hey Quagmire, can I borrow your flashlight?"

_"Sure thing, Peter."_


----------



## Satanta (Jul 19, 2011)

I may have tossed it but am not even going to bother looking for it as it's that crappy. A blue, square hand-crank emergency light about the size of a deck of cards. No manufacturer on it just some logo for a state function my wife went to where they gave them out. You can crank it [[one-handed lever like squeezing a relaxing exerball or whatever]]. I cranked on that thing till my hand looked like it came off of Swartseneggars wrist and never got it to more than flicker. Crappy on/off slide switch and grindy internal gear that is supposed to charge it up.

It worked once. Four hours or so after I messed with it and had gone to bed I woke up to a faint yellowish glow on the dresser and it was sitting there glowing putred yellow but very happy.

Reminded me of my first car...Datsun B-210. Standard and had to ride the gas and brake to keep it running at lights and such. Rainy day at college, parked it on the other side of the highway and ran across the pedwalk all the way to class to realize I left my keys. Go back out and the doors locked. Still raining and the stupid car is *IDLING* in the parking lot. :duh2:


----------

